# Retiring to Paphos



## Rick Spencer (May 28, 2008)

Hello to all, 
This is my first time on this forum, and am hoping to glean plenty of useful info from you lucky people already out there! My wife Chris and myself intend to move to Paphos within the next 6 to 12 months. We have been to Cyprus 5 times previously and will be coming out again on 11th June for 2 weeks. We intend to rent long term, (as in "forever"), but having tried a couple of websites I want to investigate more intensely now that time is moving on, and would greatly appreciate any tips as to available 2 bedroom apartments close to Kato Paphos as neither of us drive, and we both enjoy plenty of walking and "socialising" etc. Some other queries we have, are the things we take for granted in the UK, opticians, GP, chemists, especially availability of medicines etc. I believe it is advisable to have private health care, and I am fine with that providing the costs are not too prohibitive!! Sorry to ask so many questions, but I am sure there are plenty of great answers out there!
Thanks everyone.......................Rick


----------

